# Feeling rather gulity!!



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive decided enough is enough!
Lola just cannot leave her poo alone when im out!! She has always been the same and its never got better!
We have tryed garlic capsuals, feeding her pinapple, putting pepper down on her pee pad so she wont touch her poo afterwards! and nothing has worked!!
So a friend suggested pinapple juice and not the small chuncks i tryed feeding her before...
I just put a small drop at the bottom of her bowl with her food over it and she knew something was wrong!!!
I was getting puppy dog eyes starring at me over the room!!! 
and she was then starring at Penny as if to say " oh i see yours breakfast hasnt been tampered!!"
I do feel rather gulity!
Normally she will eat her meals with her tail held high and really enjoys it!
This time she ate it so slow and just kept stopping looking at me!! LOL
Awww poor Lola.. fingers crossed this works!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Lola...she just likes to snack a little during the day...no harm done  These little dogs sure are smart. Keeping fingers crossed it works


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily used to do it,have you tried the pet corrector ? as soon as she goes near it to yum yum it ,a quick burst of noisy air that will startle her .Worked for us


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i hope the pineapple works for you 

two out of my three are poop eaters given the chance and when i've tried the pineapple treatment, they seem to enjoy it more! :S

i watch them like a hawk at poo times but i don't always get there in time to stop the snacking. they can be really sneaky - little stinkers!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

michele said:


> Lily used to do it,have you tried the pet corrector ? as soon as she goes near it to yum yum it ,a quick burst of noisy air that will startle her .Worked for us


No i havent tryed the pet corrector, trouble is she does when im out 
I have no idea when they are gunna poo, i always take them out b4 i go out during the day, and after work they go 4 a small walk but they use the pee pads 90% of the time and if im not there Lola will eat it and leave bits everywhere 
Her fave time to do it is during the night... she can go 4 a poo b4 bed but still have another at stupid o`clock and when i get up i can see shes messed with it! 
Dont think the pet corrector would be any good for us, as when she does a poo infront of us she just walks away :s


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ember said:


> i hope the pineapple works for you
> 
> two out of my three are poop eaters given the chance and when i've tried the pineapple treatment, they seem to enjoy it more! :S
> 
> i watch them like a hawk at poo times but i don't always get there in time to stop the snacking. they can be really sneaky - little stinkers!


Hi, Nice to hear im not the only one with a filthy dog!!! lol
i hope the pineapple trick works too, i have no idea what else i can try if it doesnt!!
Such a disgusting habit isnt it


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh dear that's an awkward problem then ! i used to feel quite sick when Lily did it,my aunts dog would go into the field and sniff out every dogs poo and eat it ,think that's worse.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

michele said:


> Oh dear that's an awkward problem then ! i used to feel quite sick when Lily did it,my aunts dog would go into the field and sniff out every dogs poo and eat it ,think that's worse.


It does make me feel very sick! 
especially when u can smell it on her its just gross 
I think its defo worse if they eat any other dog/cats poo, at least lola is on good food so its not gunna be horrible big minging poos!! not that it makes it any better! lol


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I've never tried it, but have heard that Adolphs meat tenderizer sprinkled on the food is supposed to work for poo eaters.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would give it to her with a medicine dropper syringe! You also have to give it to your other girl or she will simply not eat her own poo and eat her sisters instead.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I would give it to her with a medicine dropper syringe! You also have to give it to your other girl or she will simply not eat her own poo and eat her sisters instead.


Thats a good idea, i have a little syringe here! how much u reckon i shud give her? i was just covering the bottom of her bowl with the juice!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL well I don't think any harm done by too much? its sugary but hey if it stops the horrid behaviour, I say amen! Mmm, I would give her like at least 4 ml? That's like a bit under a teaspoon. If it doesn't work up her to the equivalent of 2 teaspoons? 

I know our pet store also sells a no poo eating powder you can turn into liquid and give them. 

That way she can still enjoy meal time and not feel its been tampered with  Little snot, she knows she is toying with your emotions!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> LOL well I don't think any harm done by too much? its sugary but hey if it stops the horrid behaviour, I say amen! Mmm, I would give her like at least 4 ml? That's like a bit under a teaspoon. If it doesn't work up her to the equivalent of 2 teaspoons?
> 
> I know our pet store also sells a no poo eating powder you can turn into liquid and give them.
> 
> That way she can still enjoy meal time and not feel its been tampered with  Little snot, she knows she is toying with your emotions!


Brilliant! i will try it like that then! haha she is such a madam, she knows what im up to!!
Ive tryed looking for something in pet shops but ive not been lucky enough to find anything 
I saw something online ages ago from america but that was about it.
fingers crossed we can come to the end of this horrid habit for good!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hope you post an update on how it's working.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope this works, good idea from Krist, just give her the juice. She is such a beautiful pup, you'd never guess that she is up to this trick.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Jack Jack's Mom said:


> I've never tried it, but have heard that Adolphs meat tenderizer sprinkled on the food is supposed to work for poo eaters.


Ive heard meat tenderizer seasoning too! Id try that next if pineapple juice fails. Leo does the same thing, and just when I think hes "outgrown" it, we catch him at it again


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

One of my Shih Tzu fosters used to go after his own as soon as it was out - I called it "Jiffy Poop - as much fun to make as it is to eat!"* I wonder if mango or papaya would have the same effect (they contain a similar enzyme), and if she would accept them better, seeing as how she hasn't had them before?

*See, before there were microwaves, we had this popcorn in little tin pans called Jiffy Pop...they were kind of like 8-Track snacks! Ok, now you all know I'm old ;}


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to remember these are DOGS. It tastes GOOD to them!!! If you can't pick it up and she is free during the night, crate her or put her in a playpen. Then it won't be all over. We have a sheltie too, and she loves her poop snacks. I usually beat her to it, but sometimes she gets 'em. Good luck with pineapple. Sue Davis (new member)


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My mother had a Yorkie pup that could never be stopped from doing it, and he went the 'fresh' route, too. She tried EVERYTHING! 

The pineapple juice thing would never work with either of mine! They both absolutely love fruit of all kinds, especially pineapple!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Uugh!!! I have a poopy mouth, too. One of my pugs can't get enough. Makes me ill. She will actually follow the others around waiting for them to go so she can clean it up. I take a water bottle out with us and squirt her, but it is still a problem. I'm going to try the pineapple juice trick and see if it helps! I will give it to all four dogs with a medicine dropper. *fingers crossed*


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

****UPDATE*****

SO FAR SO GOOD!!

Im still giving her the pinapple juice twice aday around meal times, as far as i know (because dont forget she only does it when im not around!!) she hasnt eaten one!

Ive also crated her at night so she`s in my room still with her igloo in her crate and she can still see me so shes not too upset about being in it! but she wakes up about 12.30/1.00 every night, i let her out and she goes to the bathroom, uses her pad for a wee and sometimes a poo and then she`ll curl up on the end of my bed 
I dont mind this at all, its defo working, cause im not waking up any more to a poo party in my bathroom!
Its still early days tho so for now im just going to carry on the way we`ve been going as its kinda (fingers crossed) working!!
Test will be tomorrow when i go work at 7am... normally Lola waits for me to go work and then dives in! so im going to get up earlier and get her motivated so hopefully she goes!!
Will keep u all updated!!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i really don't see the point in powders and things to sprinkle on the poo.
if someone is going to the bother of doing that, surely it'd be just as simple to pick up the poo? 

my poop eaters only eat their own poo, thank goodness.
it's still gross but not as gross as eating other dogs poo, i guess......

i still wish Diefie and Atticus wouldn't do it.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ember said:


> i really don't see the point in powders and things to sprinkle on the poo.
> if someone is going to the bother of doing that, surely it'd be just as simple to pick up the poo?
> 
> my poop eaters only eat their own poo, thank goodness.
> ...


yea i agree, i`d rather just pick it up.. i did sprinkle pepper on a clean pad so that when she did poo she would smell the pepper and not eat her poo... didnt work she started pooing elsewhere! she`s just too clever!! was worth a try!
Lola only eats her own, she doesnt bother with pennys or even touch her own when were out, just when shes home


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree, too, but unfortunately my one pug literally follows the others around and will eat it as it is laid. UUgh!!!!! It is AWFUL. I carry a spray bottle when we go out to get her away while I pick it up, but there are times she beats me to it, especially if two dogs are going at once. She's sneaky, too!!!!


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

You know Victoria Stilwell had an episode of It's me or the dog about this, I forgot what she did to solve the problem but you might want to check it out.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi isnt a poo eater but he does like to take the a piece every now and again and put it in his bed? I know that foul smells are like doggy perfume to them and he is probably just trying to spruce up his bed, LOL! If I keep it picked up as soon as it is done then this doesnt happen but if I am gone and I come back and they have poo'd then I know to check his bed. If I find it I just clean him up with a wipe throw the poo away and clean his bed.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

my friends and sisters shih tzu pups did it, buttermilk powder sprinkled on food or a couple of teaspoons of it stopped itwell my sisters pup stopped completely but my friends started it again lol,if the juice doesnt work maybe you could try that


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

What food do they eat? Because the processinn required to get from a peice of a meat into a brown buscuity pellet that will sit on a shelf for years- the natural flavour and nutrition can be lost and alot of artificial flavours and aromas are added to entice the dogs to eat. These often do not get broken down during digestion, making the poops smell just as enticing as the dog food is made to be. Mine have never eaten poop until I triend giving them Pedigre Denta-stix the other week, Eva ate a poo out of the blue and I was horrified.

I would worry about feeding pineapple as a long term solutuion because of the fruit acids effect on tooth enamel.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

HollieC said:


> What food do they eat? Because the processinn required to get from a peice of a meat into a brown buscuity pellet that will sit on a shelf for years- the natural flavour and nutrition can be lost and alot of artificial flavours and aromas are added to entice the dogs to eat. These often do not get broken down during digestion, making the poops smell just as enticing as the dog food is made to be. Mine have never eaten poop until I triend giving them Pedigre Denta-stix the other week, Eva ate a poo out of the blue and I was horrified.
> 
> I would worry about feeding pineapple as a long term solutuion because of the fruit acids effect on tooth enamel.


Hi Hollie they are on Ziwipeak, no table scraps and only natural dog chews.. twice a week they will have the odd bit of raw chicken wing..
Its a habit that unfortunatly Lola just cant get out off!
She has done it ever since we bought her home as a 9 week old pup, ive tryed everything i could possibly try with her!
Since the pineapple trial shes got alot better, ive crated her at night aswell now and she`ll let me know when she needs the toilet which is better than me sleeping through and waking up 2 a mess!!
Were getting there slowly! but she ate 1 yesterday when i wasnt around


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

**UPDATE**

So its been a couple of days since i last posted about Lolas dirty habit!
She`s doing so well 
I still have her crated at night, she wakes up early hours, i let her out and she either goes straight out in the bathroom and does her buisness or she`ll jump into bed with me and then not move till i get up! 
She hasnt touched a poop since the last time i posted and im soooo proud of her!!
I havent used the pineapple juice for a few days now (kinda forgot about it i guess)!
Not sure if it stopped her eating it but with the crating at night and better weather coming shes getting into more of a routine! 
I dont want to jinx things but HURRAAYYYY i feel like im getting somewhere lol!!!


----------

